# curious...how much for a toy poodle groom?



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

How much is everyone paying for a visit to the groomer for a toy poodle? I've been doing it myself since we got Oliver a year ago but after putting him into a german clip back in April, I decided to take him to a professional. She charged 40.00 so I paid 48.00 with the tip. I've never used a groomer before because I've always done my own dogs for home life and shows. Oliver's my first poodle and I thought it might be nice to see him done professionally for once. Overall I'm happy but I did have to neaten up his ears when he came home because the edges weren't trimmed. My m-i-l has kerry blues so I can shave an ear.  His top knot is pretty good but I see a piece that's sticking out so I'll even that out today as well. His body looks great. Is 40 about normal? For the record he was already in the basic trim and she didn't need to do nails (I grind the pack already) or inside the ears (I do that as well). He also was completely mat free. He was a rescue but is used to being groomed and is quite the gentleman.

Thanks!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Groom prices vary A LOT depending on where you live. I know groomers hwo charge x and another groomer who charges 2x. That's standard for their areas. Just like housing costs more in this city then that city. 

That sounds about right price wise though for what the big box places would charge


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We paid $32 before tip for our toy.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My groomer charges $35 for toys before tip


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

$40 is what I charge (it's the cheapest of all my haircut rates, basic dog under 10lbs). It depends a lot on the cost of living wherever you are. Groomers gotta eat and pay rent/mortgage. In my area, housing costs are sky high, more than 75% of my income goes to rent/utilities alone!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I charge $40 for Toy Poodles, $42 for Mini, $44 for Moyen. It really doesn't matter how well the coat is taken care of BUT a coat that is take care of there are more options as to what clip to put a poodle in. Today I did Poodles in different clips. 1 had a #7 a/o, Poo fft- this was due to the fact that the whole hind end was chewed raw & I evened up the best I could. I did one in a #7 body, #3 legs, full feet, Poo tail & shaved face which was new to this client because she always had a sweetheart mustache, I did a new client in a #4 body, #3 legs (which almost nothing came off), Poo tail, full feet, & a #3 on the face with a blended TK into the full ears. Also a Poo done as a Bichon but wanted short for summer so did a #1 body, #1/2 legs, "C" head & ears rounded into head like a Bichon. So, there is a variety depending on what an owner wants & all come in on a 5-6 wk basis except for the chewed up dog.


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate all of the responses. Like I said, with coated breeds and my borders I never had a need to go to a groomer so I had no idea of cost. I am really pleased with the way he looks...his body is SO much better than I could do. And yes, I do realize that groomers must eat and pay bills. It looks like she's in line with what most other places charge and was very nice in getting him in and out in just a few hours. I'll continue to take him there quite happily.

Thanks!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it's somewhere between $46 and $50 something where I work. It's $46 for all small dogs with long hair (like small terriers, Maltese, Shihs, etc) so I think poodles are that price or a bit more.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have a spoo puppy who is now 26 pounds or so. I paid $25, but it had only been three weeks (she was a mud ball). The groomer gave me a quote of $20 every two weeks up until a year. After that she will be more. Every two weeks it will be $30. If I go every four weeks it will be $50 as an adult. Every six weeks it will be $60-70 without any mats. If I wait longer it could be as much as $100, so I don't plan on waiting long in between. She is willing to do the easier toned down show cuts for me (UKC), too. I feel extremely fortunate to have her and Bonnie loves going there.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

in Chicago, we've paid $60 or more (not even in downtown). those groomers charge the same for spoos as they do for my dogs who are under 10lb. I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## Tulip (Jun 19, 2011)

Here in the UK, at the salon I'm training in, we charge £25-£35. I think it depends also on the condition the dog is in, and the trimming involved. If you just want a clip off and the dog isn't matted, I would charge £25, but with a full lamb clip, with knots (because most that come in do have matts here and there), and scissoring, I would charge £35-£40 for that. I think a lot has to be said for the drying time, as you HAVE to bath before trimming and clipping to save your blades, and the drying time for fluff drying (Can't just stick them in a drying cabinet as they need fluff drying, can't use a blaster as it'll break the coat), I don't think that's insanity. For a Stpoo I would charge £60 for a full trim, but £40 for a clip off.


----------

